# Using a 18 wheeler power unit to move a mobile home??



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

I already know the answer to this question, but my mom won't listen to me because I don't have a PHd in mechanical engineering. Mom thinks that you can take a regular 18 wheeler front end (the part with the cab, engine and transmission) and hook it up to a mobile home and pull said mobile home without any modification of any kind. *sigh* the joys of living with a mechanically and technologically challenged parent.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

well yes you can, but it requires a little modification and the addition of a ball hitch.

The mobile home tractors are usually 6 wheelers and short to make the turn radius as short as possible to get those units into tight spaces with ease..... they are set up with a neat little hydraulic ball hitch for raising and lowering as needed to get the trailer into and over bumps, humps, and small obstacles they tend to encounter, not to mention the ease of hooking up and un hooking and blocking..... 

so yeah a regualar 10 wheeler can be used and many folks around these parts used to do so.... and one old fella uses an old 6 wheel drive dump truck and weeee early morning hours to move old houses he buys around...... gets under them the day before and ready to go, then just takes off and whips it down the road before traffic gets going.....

the possible we do today, the impossible takes a little longer eh?

William
Idaho


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Mobile home movers use single rear axle road tractors for transporting mobile homes. They do usually have a hydraulic hitch setup to tow the home with. So technically you are right as usually a road tractor does not have a ball hitch unless it is outfitted with one.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

We moved a few with a 1030 case farm tractor also. Needs to be good and heavy. I moved my 14x70 to its spot with a 1030.
Bob


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Madsaw said:


> We moved a few with a 1030 case farm tractor also. Needs to be good and heavy. I moved my 14x70 to its spot with a 1030.
> Bob


We have done the same thing. My brother moved his 14x70 with our john deere 720. Ive moved a couple trailors wiht my 75 horse alice chalmers D-19. Dad just moved one for me with his 80 horse international 3088


----------

